# Black and gold huntsman



## orionmystery (Jun 13, 2012)

Black and gold huntsman




Black and gold huntsman spider...IMG_6067 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Black and gold huntsman spider...IMG_6077 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Black and gold huntsman spider...IMG_6074 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------

